# Finding live bait



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Anywhere in Rodanthe, Waves or Salvo to catch live bait with a cast net besides the ocean, will be there in Mid May hopefully. Access without making someone mad, saw some boat launches on Google maps? thanks,...pop.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Don’t know for sure, but perhaps try the New Inlet Bridge? I’ve always had good luck with a net on the bridges of Ocracoke Island when driving south from the ferry landing to the village.
Stop by Hatteras Jacks when yer down there. They might give you a few spots.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

There’s a parking lot across the street from Camp Hatteras campground in Rodanthe. It’s the parking lot to the right of the campground across the street which is also part of Camp Hatteras. If bait is around it’s a good place to cast a net.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Papa-T said:


> There’s a parking lot across the street from Camp Hatteras campground in Rodanthe. It’s the parking lot to the right of the campground across the street which is also part of Camp Hatteras. If bait is around it’s a good place to cast a net.


Are you referring to the little pond in the parking lot soundside or where the sound itself flows into the parking area? We are staying about a dozen or more houses south of the pier, I see a little creek called North Drain in that area, except where the road crosses that creek it doesn't appear real accessible, lots of tall grass and bushes, may find some unwanted critters, ever try in this creek? Been looking at the Surfchex camera in Rodanthe, a nice trough in front of the houses out to the first bar, looks drummy!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I’m talking about the sound side.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Papa-T said:


> I’m talking about the sound.


Thanks...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw lots of fatties in the creek systems behind Food Lion and Askins Creek BP creeks yesterday. Its a short drive down if you cant find them where you are staying


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> I saw lots of fatties in the creek systems behind Food Lion and Askins Creek BP creeks yesterday. Its a short drive down if you cant find them where you are staying


I drove up to Askins creek from Buxton many years ago and did find bait, a tip from Kenny who has a place in Frisco I believe. Are you catching bait?, are you catching fish?,...pop.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry Poppop, These homeowners have me running right now. No its a Karmic thing that the island gets super busy when the fishing turns on. I have not had time to net or fish. Judging by the Red Drum reports looks like a few big drum beginning to make an appearance. Hope you get em when you are here.I did take a look in the newly moved custom rod shop that shares space with the Red Drum Food Mart while they inspected my truck. Some very nice rod wrapping on display if you are into custom work.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Sorry Poppop, These homeowners have me running right now. No its a Karmic thing that the island gets super busy when the fishing turns on. I have not had time to net or fish. Judging by the Red Drum reports looks like a few big drum beginning to make an appearance. Hope you get em when you are here.I did take a look in the newly moved custom rod shop that shares space with the Red Drum Food Mart while they inspected my truck. Some very nice rod wrapping on display if you are into custom work.


Certainly no apologies needed, I guess bitter, sweet, you are at OBX but no time to fish. Will check out the new custom rod store, thanks, also want to visit the One Armed Bandit shop, never been in there, and of course Joe Moore in Avon. Don't work to hard, thanks for the info,...pop.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The One Armed Bandit shop (Right On 12) has closed and the Bandit has moved back to West Virginia ....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Stay out of them creeks. Lot of Moccasins, and snags. God help you if you run into T.J. or the RedHead.

Best place to net is the Secret Spot, mostly past midnight. I can tell you where it is but you have to send $$ first to my PO Box in Hatteras.

Where are you working these days River? With Zing Pow?

Is Brian going heads up against Bob? Is this some kind of Island Irony? Or tackle store showdown? How many Tackle Shops can one Island Support?

Any CTS blanks for under a $100 due to price wars?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If one of these Tackle shops would post pictures of Hot Chicks fishing in Bikinis and write fiction fishing reports not based on reality and has an online website for purchases with Bikini clad cashiers I would be apt to spend more money with them.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

April 1, 2021 Hatteras Island fishing report

Ramp 49: 52" Drum

Ramp 44: Drum Blitz morning and late afternoon yesterday. 50 fish put on the beach

Ramp 55: Closed Locals only

Oregon Inlet: Trout early, then all Flounder at the Jetties.

Sounds: Red Drum and Trout in A.M. Lizard fish during daylight hours.

Offshore: Fleet stayed at the dock due to high winds.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Garboman said:


> Stay out of them creeks. Lot of Moccasins, and snags. God help you if you run into T.J. or the RedHead.
> 
> Best place to net is the Secret Spot, mostly past midnight. I can tell you where it is but you have to send $$ first to my PO Box in Hatteras.
> 
> ...


sounds good, check is in the mail...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

River said:


> The One Armed Bandit shop (Right On 12) has closed and the Bandit has moved back to West Virginia ....


thanks for the info...my oldest son bought a rod from him last year.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hatteras Style Customs

Brian looks like he has upped his game on the butt wraps.

Could be trouble. Not for me because I am not in this for the money....

There is a guy in Willamsburg who does really clean closed wrap butt wraps, world class. Spiders and Stars and all the really in-depth designs (The ones that take real concentration, that I no longer possess, or to be frank ever had)

*Can someone tell me who and what are the Hellfire blanks? If the blank is 13' is this another 1509 clone?*


----------

